# Looking to integrate ecommerce to current site



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I set up my website a few months ago but its very basic as I am not a web designer by any means. I have set up a basic homepage as well as a couple of other static pages. I forgot about it for a while as I have been focusing on getting some local business. I also set up a free Big Cartel page which is linked to my site but this was more just as a test rather than a serious attempt at sales. I am now looking at the possibility of setting up an online shop which will be able to pay by card instead of only having to use Paypal. I like the ease of use of Big Cartel so would be looking for something similar which allows me to input variables such as sizes, colours etc. I would also like the ability to create customised discount codes for various promotions I have planned.

My question is what would be the best option for me with the requirements I have? I will only have a small budget but would just like to know what sort of cost to expect. 

Would it be better to just use a site like Big Cartel for now?

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Paypal gives you the option of using a credit card too.

If e-commerce will be a secondary focus, big cartel is a good enough option if it gives you everything you want.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

splathead said:


> Paypal gives you the option of using a credit card too.
> 
> If e-commerce will be a secondary focus, big cartel is a good enough option if it gives you everything you want.


Thanks for the reply, I am getting a merchant account as I am planning to do some shows this year so would like to minimise the use of Paypal if possible. I would like to find a solution that wont include a monthly fee so have been looking at options like Zen Cart, OS commerce etc. I know that these are customisable so was just wondering how much it would cost to set up, I would be uploading all the images and stuff myself, I just need someone with the knowledge of making it work and look pretty lol.


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a look at Coffee Cup Software. They have many easy to use programs all for developing web sites. The programs do not cost a lot of money and you get lifetime updates. Shopping Cart Creator Pro is their latest program for creating a shopping cart on your web site.

HTML Editor, Flash & Web Design Software | CoffeeCup Software

Ray


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

RaptorRay said:


> Have a look at Coffee Cup Software. They have many easy to use programs all for developing web sites. The programs do not cost a lot of money and you get lifetime updates. Shopping Cart Creator Pro is their latest program for creating a shopping cart on your web site.
> 
> HTML Editor, Flash & Web Design Software | CoffeeCup Software
> 
> Ray


Thanks for this, Ive never heard of them before so will have a good read and look around


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you want to use your current site and have a bunch of options including paypal, auto invoice, live shipping rates, customer tracking numbers and a bunch more,, and free,, look at Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

I use Godaddy shopping cart , so far so good.


----------

